# Dependent VISA for Belgium



## SANAMJOS (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi,

I am in Brussels, Belgium since January 2016. I have received my RP card as well.

I want to invite my Family on Dependent VISA to Belgium. My family is in India.

I have a small problem regarding Birth certificate of my wife.


My wife (<snip>r at birth and <snip> after marriage) in born in India - Gujarat-Baroda. 

We have made an application asking for latest birth certificate but due to some reason the municipality is not able to find my wife's record and hence we are not able to get birth certificate for my wife.


All other documents required for Dependent VISA processing are available.

is there any alternate document available for Birth Certificate


----------

